# Saw eagle.........



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

Around 3pm this afternoon, I saw an eagle fly by near me when I was at the Silverdale Waterfront Park. It was awesome to see and a great feeling. I wish I had snapped a pic of it, it was close and flying low like a seagull. Whenever I see an eagle, I know things are going to be okay. I seem to see an eagle or two whenever I am going through any issues. After seeing the eagle, my issues usually go away. So we shall see what this means: seeing an eagle when going through issues. Hopefully it is all going to be okay.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Everything will always be okay  Times can be hard and stressful, but we make it through. Keep an open mind, and all will be well!

Awesome you saw an eagle, I have never seen one here in SC.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Everything will always be okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I am going through some issues that I seem to not be able to shake off, I always see an eagle or two, and it always makes me feel so awesome instead of feeling down. Yes there is an issue I am having that I am not able to shake. I won't say who it is with, but I will say this: a friend has deleted and blocked me on Facebook and I have been having trouble shaking the feeling of going off on them. The reason why they deleted and blocked me was because I went off on their post on Facebook pretty disrespectfully, but I have apologized and they rather not have much to do with me right now. Still hurting from it, but I am slowly letting it go, it is just going to take time.

I do love eagles, and it is always cool to see eagles in the wild. They are so majestic and beautiful birds!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen eagles several times here in the Cleveland area..when i see one i usually try to get a shot off but have had no luck so far...


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

grrrrrr


----------

